# Ride the Rockies 2009?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Who's riding? Getting excited, but this CO weather has put a damper on my riding lately--hopefully we'll get better weather next week. 

If you see a guy wearing a RBR Lounge Kit riding a Colnago Master XL say hi.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tour of Colorado*

My wife could not get off work for RTR this year so we are going a week later to TOC. Hauling out the rocket sled (tandem) this year. Wave to us in the land yacht Friday when you roll into Glenwood Springs.

Enjoy the ride and don't wear out the roads too much before we get there.

Team KittySlayer


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll be there, but as an on-route vendor. We're very excited. I'll stop short of saying what we're doing as I don't want to upset the PC Police by "advertising." See y'all there!

Kupe


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like to, but it ain't gonna happen this year unfortunately. 

On a side note, I moved to Boulder from Dallas last December. Everyone here swears to me this weather is not normal. Please tell me they are telling the truth! I thought I was going to put in some serious miles up here compared to Dallas, but it's not even close! I'll be looking for the RBR kit...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> I'd like to, but it ain't gonna happen this year unfortunately.
> 
> On a side note, I moved to Boulder from Dallas last December. Everyone here swears to me this weather is not normal. Please tell me they are telling the truth! I thought I was going to put in some serious miles up here compared to Dallas, but it's not even close! I'll be looking for the RBR kit...


Nope this weather is nutzo this year. It's usually very dry and hot by now.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I've checked National Weather Service and it seems like it's going to be more seasonal - 50's at night and 80's during the day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kupe said:


> I've checked National Weather Service and it seems like it's going to be more seasonal - 50's at night and 80's during the day.


Let's hope...I don't mind a day or 2 of rain, but 6 days riding in the rain/hail/lightning will seriously try my patience. It almost always rains in Leadville at some point (plus frost on the tent in the morning) and Aspen could be chilly also.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just looked at Intellicast and there are even a couple places that still list a % chance of snow; Leadville and Aspen LoL unbelievable


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> I just looked at Intellicast and there are even a couple places that still list a % chance of snow; Leadville and Aspen LoL unbeliveable


Yeah I've been hailed on before and had plenty of frosty mornings, but never snow. That'd be a first. Bring cold weather gear I guess...it could be an epic weather ride.  :cryin:


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cold weather gear is almost an essential, even if you never have to use it. In 2004 the cancelled one days riding for the first and only time. It was the route from Estes over to Granby via Trailridge. Snow and black ice closed the road. Attached pics from going over Berthoud Pass to Granby and it's a 1000 ft lower. Ugh!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Cold weather gear is almost an essential, even if you never have to use it. In 2004 the cancelled one days riding for the first and only time. It was the route from Estes over to Granby via Trailridge. Snow and black ice closed the road. Attached pics from going over Berthoud Pass to Granby and it's a 1000 ft lower. Ugh!


Yes...I was on it that year. It was demoralizing to drive by my house in the bus headed to Granby. I almost dropped out, but then it got sunny again. Coming into Estes that day it hailed and rained like crazy as I recall. Lots of lightining and thunder that night also.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Coming into Estes I was with several riders who had to shelter under a motel porch roof and we had people coming in hypothermic. That was a testing day alright, glad you didn't drop out. This year WILL be better.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

Question for the seasoned RTR vets:

What jacket do you bring for the forcasted weather?

A. Full Power Rain Jacket (i.e. Showers Pass Elite)

B. Wind breaker (i.e. PI Optic or Zephyr)

C. All the above.

Please advise. Thanks in advance.

MM


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mmercier said:


> Question for the seasoned RTR vets:
> 
> What jacket do you bring for the forcasted weather?
> 
> ...


Bring a full rainjacket/coat for camp and if the weather gets really bad, a pocket sized one to carry on the ride and/or a vest and you will be covered. I've done the ride with just a vest and warmers before, but the weather has been really wacky here in CO this June so I'd bring extra just in case.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Second Bo's response with the addition of full finger gloves and whatever other cold weather gear you use. But I'm conservative and I can't put it on if I don't have it. You may or may not be aware of this site, it's for riders on RtR, lots of discussion threads on clothing nutrition, etc.

http://rtr2009.ning.com/


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks BJ. I'll keep an eye open for you, the Nag, and the Lounge kit. 

MM


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Second Bo's response with the addition of full finger gloves and whatever other cold weather gear you use. But I'm conservative and I can't put it on if I don't have it. You may or may not be aware of this site, it's for riders on RtR, lots of discussion threads on clothing nutrition, etc.
> 
> http://rtr2009.ning.com/


I usually get by with some of those polypro glove liners (you can get at a camping supply store) under my normal cycling gloves...then take off when it warms up.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I have a ticket for a train leaving from California on Friday morning. Arrives in GS 27 hours later. 

Tent or bivy? No use taking the tent if I will be sleeping inside most of the time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Art853 said:


> I have a ticket for a train leaving from California on Friday morning. Arrives in GS 27 hours later.
> 
> Tent or bivy? No use taking the tent if I will be sleeping inside most of the time.


I do tent, but it's up to you. How well do you tolerate lots of snoring? And do you want to be woken up at 5am each day? If so, the gym is for you.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I think I hear the great outdoors calling me.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> My wife could not get off work for RTR this year so we are going a week later to TOC. Hauling out the rocket sled (tandem) this year.
> 
> Team KittySlayer


Holy cats. 515 miles on a tandem. lol Wow!!! Lots of good luck to you guys and a happy fun n safe ride


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Back from RTR 










I had a great time. The weather was pretty excellent for the days I was there: 70s - except at night it got really fricken cold in the tent and at one point Monday night I thought my legs were frozen to the ground. I ended up only doing the first 2 days of the ride. Sherpa'd for the team the 3rd day, then spent the 4th day in Salida CO hangin out and began heading home later that day. Had to get back. Mostly work related, but I wasn't feeling well either: mucho headaches.I had a 17 hr car ride home ahead of me.










160 miles of awesome scenery, fun people, and a couple crazy descents. I arrived there on Saturday and our first ride being Sunday I thought I would be really messed up by the altitude, but I was fine. I actually made it to the top before a couple of my Denver pals..as I was passing my friend Ted near the top of McClure Pass, he was out of the saddle, swerving, sweat pouring over his grinning cheeks as he slurred something about a PBnJ that was about to make a reappearance. 










On Monday my saddle felt like a cookie cutter trying to stamp out a chunk of my @$$. Trying out a new saddle at RTR is dumb. Trying out a new saddle at RTR and forgetting to bring the old one along is unforgivable. I'm still mad at myself for that one. At any rate, I felt a little tired but was able to do the full 80 to Gunnison. I got to meet a guy named Dave doing the ride with only one leg. There were a couple of guys using their arms to climb. There was also a guy rolling his ride into the bike corral and I noticed a black cup where his handlebar should be, I then noticed it's where his wrist goes, he was riding with one hand. I met a 78 yr old woman on the ride as well. They were all so fricking awesome. 










I also spotted a Lownjer that day, :thumbsup: 










I think if it weren't for the frost-generating temps, I could of easly road the rest of the week and fully enjoyed every minute. I friggen HATE the cold. My muscles were singing Slayer tunes in the middle of the night, I was in sheer pain. The several Ibu's I took went completely unnoticed. Hell maybe the altitude was catching up to me, I dunno. But I am surely feeling satisfied on the whole deal, I would definitely go again next year, but I'm stayin in hotels this time..or I'm bringing a couple close friends to keep my quads warm at night. I think I may have to put my vote in for healthier food selections at the sag stops - I saw some lady eating a chili dog at like 10am - I thought that was pretty funny.. and more power to her! I just wished I could find some lighter fair outside of the regulatory PBJ and free bananas n oranges. Maybe a turkey wrap or something. Anyhoo..as did the line for PBJs got too long at times, so goes the way of this poast...I shall end it here. 











The RTR 09 Gallery


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry you could only do 2 days 180--Independence Pass and Aspen (did not see Lance/Levi unfoirtunately) were my favorite day. That McClure Pass was steep, wasn't it? Also glad I packed my 20 degree sleeping bag. I slept like a baby.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sorry you could only do 2 days 180--Independence Pass and Aspen (did not see Lance/Levi unfoirtunately) were my favorite day. That McClure Pass was steep, wasn't it? Also glad I packed my 20 degree sleeping bag. I slept like a baby.


Thanks Bo! Glad you had a good time out there. I did see an Astana jersey....were you serious? Was that Levi passen on my left? 

The MP was steep but I heard Independence was the steepest...what did you think of it compared to MP? 

That 20°bag was worth its weight in gold fo sho! I had two bags but the two put together couldnt keep me warm enuff. Sawwwkd.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

180 said:


> Thanks Bo! Glad you had a good time out there. I did see an Astana jersey....were you serious? Was that Levi passen on my left?
> 
> The MP was steep but I heard Independence was the steepest...what did you think of it compared to MP?
> 
> That 20°bag was worth its weight in gold fo sho! I had two bags but the two put together couldnt keep me warm enuff. Sawwwkd.


Mc Clure was way steeper (12-16% I heard in spots). Thank goodness it was only 3 miles long. I've done Independence from both sides and the Twin Lakes side (that we did this year) is way easier than the Aspen side. The only steep section of the Twin Lakes side was the last switchbacks and that was only 4-5 miles tops. Nowhere near as steep as McClure. Probably no more than 6-8% grade.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

*McClure vs. Monarch vs. Independence*

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who thought McClure was the %@$#!? of the bunch. Several folks said McClure was tough only because it came early and I wasn't acclimated to the elevation. Nope, it just pretty much sucked.

Overall a great time. Organization was terrific, with the exception of the bus schedules in a couple of the overnights.

Tweaked my back on the ride into Leadville. Locked up in the night to the point where I had to sleep on the floor. Couldn't get up the following day - the official RTR Chiropractor came to my hotel WITH his folding table. 20 minutes of accupuncture and an adjustment later and I was up and running. Unbelievable! Thanks Dan.

Most in our party agreed that Independence was perceived as the Big Kahuna pre climb, but Monarch was the tougher of the two after both had been climbed. But the mile or so after the first switchback on McClure was obscene. 

It was a terrific time. I hope to be back.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sorry you could only do 2 days 180--Independence Pass and Aspen (did not see Lance/Levi unfoirtunately) were my favorite day. That McClure Pass was steep, wasn't it? Also glad I packed my 20 degree sleeping bag. I slept like a baby.


Hey - was that you that was going to some concert in Snowmass? 

Think I chatted with you for a while at lunch in Aspen....

I saw Lance - maybe - at least 60% sure it was him. Flying past the bus stop with MJ's shorts and a custom painted Cervelo TT bike...

Independence pass was LAME. Good, long climb - but the DH was a piece of poo. I was looking forward to that all week, then almost get blown off the road in the first 100yd. Cold, windy and too many cars.

What was up with the Orbea van? I had 3 "encounters" with them. Twice they would tailgate anyone riding 2-abreast. They had plenty of room to pass, but just sat there honking their horn. The 3rd time they almost sideswiped me on a road they weren't even supposed to be on.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> Hey - was that you that was going to some concert in Snowmass?
> 
> Think I chatted with you for a while at lunch in Aspen....
> 
> ...


Yeah that was me--though the concert ended up being in Aspen proper rather than Snowmass--good thing I doublechecked. I liked the descent into Aspen, but I had no traffic and only had to navigate around those people who rode their brakes all the way down. I know how cars and such can ruin a good descent though. Sorry to hear yours sucked.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

McClure certainly gave good account of itself that last 3 miles but it didn't seem too harsh; kind of like that last pull up to Ward from Lefthand. Many of the group I rode with felt that the climb along the North side of Black Canyon was more difficult (prolonged?) and I would personally vote for the climb up Monarch as the worst, it had a sustained 6-8% as well as length 9mi to test our legs and lungs. But what beautiful scenery and what great weather after the crappy spring we've had. All in all a bit short on mileage and the last day seemed like the 'champagne' day on the Tour de France but what fun.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

*My photo from RtR*

I only got one picture of me from the whole ride...and I wasn't even riding. We had an absolute blast. Met lots of cool folks. Saw a lot of our state that we hadn't seen before. Thanks to all who came by & hope to see you again next year!!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kupe said:


> I only got one picture of me from the whole ride...and I wasn't even riding. We had an absolute blast. Met lots of cool folks. Saw a lot of our state that we hadn't seen before. Thanks to all who came by & hope to see you again next year!!!


Cool...all the vendors on RTR were great this year. Nice variety of food and good prices.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

kupe said:


> I only got one picture of me from the whole ride...and I wasn't even riding. We had an absolute blast. Met lots of cool folks. Saw a lot of our state that we hadn't seen before. Thanks to all who came by & hope to see you again next year!!!



Those panacakes look yummmmmmz! Wish I had me some of them! I miss being out there already. Glad you guys had fun!!


----------

